
Launch HN: Foiz – Holidays Tracking App - danailh
Hello everyone!<p>My name is Danail and I&#x27;m kind of new here but I wanted to share with a website that I have been working on -&gt; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;foiz.io&#x2F;<p>If is free to use, vacation days (days off work) tracker that allows you to share your calendar with other people and see the public holidays for a specific country (for now it only works for Bulgaria and Netherlands but more are coming).<p>It would be great if you can check it, play with it, leave some feedback and if you like it, share it with a fried :)<p>PS: I hope this is the right way to post on HN, if not please tell me so that I know how to do it correctly the next time.
======
mtmail
Clickable URL [https://foiz.io/](https://foiz.io/)

Usually people use 'Show HN' instead of 'Launch HN'. During submission use
title and URL, and instead of text add a comment to the story. But what you've
done also works.

~~~
danailh
Noted, thanks I'll keep that in mind next time I post.

